# White Chocolate Truffles...a favorite of mine



## Filus59602 (Dec 4, 2002)

WHITE CHOCOLATE TRUFFLES
Yield:  about 5 dozen

18 oz White confectionery coating ++, cut into pieces
9 T. butter  (NO Substitutes)
2 T. whipping cream
1/4 c. confectioner’s sugar (powdered)
Additional Confectioner’s sugar

In a microwave or double boiler, melt the first 3 ingredients until smooth, stirring frequently.  Stir in sugar.  (If mixture separates, beat with a mixer for 30 seconds).  Pour into an 8-in. square pan.  Chill for 20 minutes or until slightly hardened.  Using a melon baller or spoon, scoop out and shape into 1-in. balls.  Roll in sugar.   (I then roll them between my hands to melt in the sugar.  Otherwise there is quite a powdered sugar coat.)  Store in an airtight container in the refrigerator.

++ Sometimes called ‘Vanilla Flavored Almond Bark’.


----------

